# Waninkoko releases Custom IOS tools and apps.



## Jax (Jul 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Custom IOS37 rev 01 released! Also some tools have been released to use this new cIOS.



Custom IOS37 rev 02

Custom IOS Uninstaller v1.0

Wii DVD Dumper (Custom IOS) v1.0

GenPlus-GX SVN with DVD support


*Source*


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice, I see DVD support!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> [ DESCRIPTION ]:
> 
> - This is a Custom IOS, an IOS modified to add some new features
> not available in the official IOS.
> ...


----------



## kokiri_link (Jul 15, 2008)

i dont get it, what does it do? :S

Edit: I see the list, but...what extra features? It seems pointless :/


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 15, 2008)

kokiri_link said:
			
		

> i dont get it, what does it do? :S



cIOS is a custom homebrew-only IOS. There is also an unistaller if you choose to remove it. A DVD dumper has been created, which uses this IOS to dump games to the front SD.


----------



## kokiri_link (Jul 15, 2008)

But homebrew can already do that, no? If this doesnt add usb loading of channels etc, what really is the point at the moment?  Sure it could be great in the future, but i see no reason to use this as it stands.


----------



## callmebob (Jul 15, 2008)

This (looks) like BIG news!!

Would this be equivelent to FW??

Regardless, I´m sure this will be very important in the future!


----------



## Jiggah (Jul 15, 2008)

Don't have my Wii with me.  What are the new features?


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 15, 2008)

kokiri_link said:
			
		

> But homebrew can already do that, no?



No. The DVD drive has always been offlimits to a non-modded Wii. Having a modded IOS makes reading the drive possible. I'm not sure what the other features are, it will probably be updated with some more as time progresses.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 15, 2008)

Cool.. but.. what can we do with this?


----------



## kokiri_link (Jul 15, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> kokiri_link said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=93891

doesnt that do it?


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 15, 2008)

kokiri_link said:
			
		

> http://www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=93891
> 
> doesnt that do it?



Yes, but that is distributed with a very similar modified IOS. Same concept as this, just released a bit earlier. I suspect this is safer as well, as it comes with an uninstaller.


----------



## kokiri_link (Jul 15, 2008)

Ah i see.  So, what other features does this have that are noteworthy?  Does the menu still look the same?


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 15, 2008)

kokiri_link said:
			
		

> Ah i see.  So, what other features does this have that are noteworthy?  Does the menu still look the same?



There are no visible changes, this IOS is just placed into the flash memory for homebrew use. Primarily, this will allow homebrew to dump DVDs, or even allow emulators to access DVDs of ROMs, etc.


----------



## DarkLG (Jul 16, 2008)

Could someone try this to see if it does load dvdrs with roms in them?


----------



## Trolly (Jul 16, 2008)

Very cool news. Does this mean we can now read homebrew off DVD-Rs? For those of us who don't have chipped Wiis that is.


----------



## Stalkid64 (Jul 16, 2008)

Some news for you people... this custom IOS is illegal, full stop. Wanky uses copyrighted Nintendo code for it. To quote marcan directly:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> waninkoko officially failed with his patch. he included 2MB of Nintendo code in it because he slapped some random code together and doesn't understand encryption, IOW, it's completely illegal, with or without the original IOS37 wad.



Might want to get it taken down ASAP before... say, Nintendo find out.


----------



## Neko (Jul 16, 2008)

Nintendo should be able to disable in no time. Just a check if there is a IOS with that number and do a full delete of that files. (Don't kill me if I'm wrong)
Seeing that It's Illegal (and things like that can kill a homebrew scene , look at the old xbox (1) ) we have to wait for someone to write his own code. Maybe somebody makes a DVD player for Wii. =)


----------



## teonintyfive (Jul 16, 2008)

I thought without a modchip inserting DVD's destroys the laser...


----------



## Jax (Jul 16, 2008)

Version 02 is out, this time without copyright code.

http://wii.waninkoko.info/downloads/cIOS37...2-Installer.zip


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 17, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> Nintendo should be able to disable in no time. Just a check if there is a IOS with that number and do a full delete of that files. (Don't kill me if I'm wrong)
> Seeing that It's Illegal (and things like that can kill a homebrew scene , look at the old xbox (1) ) we have to wait for someone to write his own code. Maybe somebody makes a DVD player for Wii. =)
> SNES9x has a mario kart sprite that is official copyrighted nintendo material better get rid of it. Also emulators are not legal get them off your wii: http://www.nintendo.com/corp/legal.jsp
> 
> ...


No. You thought wrong.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 17, 2008)

EDIT: Never mind, figured it out on my own.


----------



## Xeronage (Jul 17, 2008)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> I thought without a modchip inserting DVD's destroys the laser...



That only applies to constantly reading DVDs (Movies, Streaming, whatever), games use burst reading.


----------



## SkyDX (Jul 17, 2008)

Just curious, does this DVD Dumper also dumps DVD9s unlike the other FrontSD dumper?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes; or at least, it has the option for it.


----------



## SkyDX (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the quick answer! I hope all this is really save... *goes to install all that new stuff on Wii*


----------



## -lildeemo- (Jul 17, 2008)

this is a homebrew site yet most of u dont seem to care when we have a breakthrough your all a joke


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 17, 2008)

...Could you please explain what you mean by that?


----------



## -lildeemo- (Jul 17, 2008)

homebrew website for homebrew yet u guys look into itway too much do you think people realy give a shit and that most people that use it care if u dont want it here take it off and im sure theyl go somewhere else and wont come back


----------



## podunk1269 (Jul 17, 2008)

hehe, wrong topic, sorry bout the post


----------



## Sick Wario (Jul 17, 2008)

waninkoko's progress is incredible. we are all getting our monies worth
thanks


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 17, 2008)

Please tell me you still need the Twilight Hack to install this? I'm new to this Wii homebrew stuff so don't flame or anything. I'm just asking and explain please.


----------



## DarkLG (Jul 17, 2008)

No you don't need it if you have the Homebrew Channel installed but you don't have it i'm guessing so ya you need the twilight hack.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 17, 2008)

meh, oh well. I'm out of luck.


----------



## APOC [T.I.M.] (Sep 22, 2008)

how do I install this? all readme's say run "IOS37-64-v2070.wad" for example but I've only got an .dol file ???
here are the latest files, but I don't get i? no wad file? when I try to run the dol file (cIOS36_rev4-Installer.dol) with the twilight hack I get still seem to need the wad file.


----------

